# Cherry reds have ick?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

On some of my cherry shrimps, they have small white specs on their body and their tails. What should I do? Can I put ick med or Hawaiian rock salt? Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think shrimp can get ich, however I may be wrong :???: I've never heard of it anyway.

I think what you are seeing is a color variation, some Cherry's have what look like white spots in their red coloring.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm thinking what Trenac is thinking -- I've never heard of shrimp with ick. Ick meds are more than likely to kill shrimp, so I wouldn't suggest them. If anything, I'd try salt if the 'spots' appear to be some sort of living creature. However, first I'd try to see if it is as Trenac suggests, a color variation.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

shrimps can not get the same dieseaes as fish because they are a totally different make up, I forgot the site that told me.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Cherry shrimp often have many white dots/spots on their body. If the shrimp are a new addition, they were probably strassed at first and it took them a few days to get their color back. I am looking at mine right now and they have many spots, some have almost none and some have tons.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

OK, upon closer examination they do look like white specs. I guess I was trippin. LOL . I don't like to loose my livestock, since it keeps me in good company, and brings a smile to my face . Thanks for the concern .


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to hear all is well!


----------

